# attempt at a mountainscape.. thoughts?



## 3rdworldmon (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm only an amateur, but I would say that it is _too centered_. I would shift the entire scape 1/4 -1/2'' to the right or left? Also maybe a tad more sloping throughout and maybe the shift to the side will allow a more noticeable substrate slope.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

kinda reminds me of this. With a bit more work it could be really good. 










I think the easiest thing to do is very high fronts sides that taper down so the rocks at the back are small. But still the sand/soil slopes up towards the back. Just like an inverted V shape.


----------



## marcomm (Dec 15, 2015)

I love the rocks but I'll agree with 3rdworldmon, I feel its to centered, too perfect that seems unnatural. I'll arrange the rocks to create a little of chaos or move them to one side a bit.


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

Thanks guys great advice. That's all the rock I have. Looks like I'm going to need to buy more


----------



## marcomm (Dec 15, 2015)

NP, keep us updated!


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

Just a quick update I had some algae issues after filling the tank also the ug all melted. The tank was not stable and I think it killed off the ug. That or it wasn't getting enough light. Or both

I rescaped the tank because I ended up with a BGA issue. I scrubbed all the rock and cleaned off the plants and this is what I ended up with. Sorry it took so long for the update and thanks again guys for the input I ended up buying more rock and kept in mind your advice and tried to incorporate it into this new scape. Let me know what you think.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

This is looking good. I would recommend that you get rid of the stems in the back left corner and carpet it. If you don't have stems already behind the mountains you could replant the stems there. Otherwise you could thicken the stem planting behind the mountains. You can then trim them to follow the mountain tops.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

It looks good. You have achieved your "mountains".


----------



## gmdiaz (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks fabulous!!


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking good there!
Now put the miniature Frodo and the gang walking up to the mountain top


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great,any plans to do anything with the backside glass??


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

mot said:


> This is looking good. I would recommend that you get rid of the stems in the back left corner and carpet it. If you don't have stems already behind the mountains you could replant the stems there. Otherwise you could thicken the stem planting behind the mountains. You can then trim them to follow the mountain tops.


Thats a great idea. I will consider it




usgetata said:


> Looking good there!
> Now put the miniature Frodo and the gang walking up to the mountain top


LOL



Doogy262 said:


> Looks great,any plans to do anything with the backside glass??


Yeah when I get some time I'm going to a add a background. Possibly frosted.

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I'll post some more pictures once it fills in


----------



## Dreanimal (Sep 3, 2015)

Have you looked into a sump set up at all in order to remove all the hardware? Very nice looking tank!


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

Dreanimal said:


> Have you looked into a sump set up at all in order to remove all the hardware? Very nice looking tank!


I've never run a sump before the cabinet is also split down the middle so space is limited. I've also heard that sumps are not the best choice when injecting co2. It also sounds expensive. Though I would be nice to get rid of all of this gear......

Time to google this....


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm building a new sump for my high tech setup atm, just make sure never to break the water surface in the sump neither. 
Let the water come in under the surface and obviously the pump will be underwater but no over under ideas. 

Doesn't have to be big or expensive neither and can be a fun project.

I'd nearly forget, nice looking tank!!


----------



## sledge760 (Nov 26, 2011)

Pretty freaking awesome if you ask me.


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys 

please if you could, can you describe your sump plan/design?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

Hope it worked tried to upload a sketch through my phone. 
On the left in the back corner the hose will go in to let the water out under the uv light. Will put some ceramic and sponges in front of the holes. 
On the right the pump will stand in the little frame.
Made a little rim on the bottom so I can put a substrate in. Will have a little led light on the back, will be able to hold some fish and or some plants in there too.

Hope this helps


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

Nice design. I have looked around on other forums and sites about sumps for a planted tank and most people build their own sumps to suit their individual needs. Trouble is most pre built sumps are not designed with trying to keep co2 in the water. From what I've seen prebuilt, most systems promote aggressive surface agitation. I can't build one at home or anywhere else because I live in a small condo and I simply don't have the space to start a project that will span over days. Which means I will more then likely have to get someone to build one. I hoped that there was an existing system out there specifically designed for planted tanks but so fat I haven't been able to find one. If anyone knows of where I can find one please let me know. 

I imagine that swapping out for a sump on a running system will also present other challenges as well. I definitely see the advantages of a sump vs canister filters but if the goal is to remove gear from the display tank there are other options. 

Unless I find a sump that I can simply buy fill with media and install I will more than likely seek alternative solutions. 

Also there will always be a new tank down the road. I think planning a tank with a sump system from day one is the way to go.


----------



## Technik (Feb 14, 2015)

thats a very nice hardscape


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

filipem said:


> Nice design. I have looked around on other forums and sites about sumps for a planted tank and most people build their own sumps to suit their individual needs. Trouble is most pre built sumps are not designed with trying to keep co2 in the water. From what I've seen prebuilt, most systems promote aggressive surface agitation. I can't build one at home or anywhere else because I live in a small condo and I simply don't have the space to start a project that will span over days. Which means I will more then likely have to get someone to build one. I hoped that there was an existing system out there specifically designed for planted tanks but so fat I haven't been able to find one. If anyone knows of where I can find one please let me know.
> 
> I imagine that swapping out for a sump on a running system will also present other challenges as well. I definitely see the advantages of a sump vs canister filters but if the goal is to remove gear from the display tank there are other options.
> 
> ...


I bought a standard glass aquarium from the local LFS, went down to the glass supply warehouse and they'll have the 6 little pieces cut by monday. Some aquarium glass glue I bought from a hardware store for a couple bucks. That's really all you need.. 40 all n all i think. Room you don't need neither. If you have a place to put the sump eventually you can use that space to cure it etc.. 

It's true that going with a sump from the start is a way better idea. A sump is usually combined with an overflow to not flood the thing.


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

That's not bad at all I thought it would cost more. I'm seriously considering going with a sump on my next tank.


----------



## Dreanimal (Sep 3, 2015)

The only concern I could see with CO2 and a sump is the surface agitation. Although I do know they make inline CO2 injection for canister filter output hoses. If you do try it, try and document your experience so that we can all learn from it!

: Amazon.com: U.P. Aqua CO2 Inline Atomizer for Aquarium, 3/4-Inch - 16/22mm


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

Dreanimal said:


> The only concern I could see with CO2 and a sump is the surface agitation. Although I do know they make inline CO2 injection for canister filter output hoses. If you do try it, try and document your experience so that we can all learn from it!
> 
> : Amazon.com: U.P. Aqua CO2 Inline Atomizer for Aquarium, 3/4-Inch - 16/22mm


Have used injected co2 for about three months now. 
I have 2 tanks with their own system and press. bottle. 
Only one uses a sump, sadly I have built this sump when I was newly introduced to the hobby cos i thought it was neat to get your equipment out of the way and maybe simply because i was curious if i could. The worst part is I looked at designs for a sea sump with over under systems not knowing anything yet about co2 loss at breaking points of the surface. 
It's always been hard keeping co2 up without really blasting it. 

I've tried putting filter sponges where the water cascades into the next bit this worked reasonably well but kinda messes with the flow inside the sump and makes it hard to tune your return pump and canister when using both. 
The best way around it was quite literal. Fill the sump so far that the water would go over every bit of glass in there. Though this leaves very little room for error before it starts flooding  

So... a new one. 

I'll post a new thread with pictures to not take over yours 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9-equipment/1006986-new-sump.html


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

When you post add the link here so that others reading this thread can follow it in the event they want to learn from it


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Cover the sump so the CO2 cannot escape. A certain amount will exit the water and get into the air, but if the sump is sealed it cannot escape, so builds up until it re-enters the water. 
Something as simple as a plastic sheeting, duct taped. Make it cheap so you can redo it when you clean the sump.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

Diana said:


> Cover the sump so the CO2 cannot escape. A certain amount will exit the water and get into the air, but if the sump is sealed it cannot escape, so builds up until it re-enters the water.
> Something as simple as a plastic sheeting, duct taped. Make it cheap so you can redo it when you clean the sump.


I've toyed around with this as well. Guess I forgot to mention that one. 

As we speak there is still kitchenplastic on the back of the sump and a piece of glass on the front. 
In reality I've found it very hard to get my sump airtight with hoses and cords going in and out. Although as I'm typing this I'm seeing how it might be possible. Let's get the tape out. 



filipem said:


> When you post add the link here so that others reading this thread can follow it in the event they want to learn from it


Thought I did, will do now.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9-equipment/1006986-new-sump.html


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

Another problem I noticed is that my light fixture doesn't have enough spread. I noticed this over the last week. I would move the fixture closer to the back or front some days. I noticed when I did that the plants responded better directly under the light fixture. The darker side of the tank the plants responded poorly. I may need to raise the fixture up or get another fixture. 

Looking for recommendations the tank is 45 cm (17.7 inches) wide x 50cm (19.7 inches). I have about 2.5 inches of aquasoil near the front while the back has about 3.5 inches of aquasoil. 

Should I raise the fixture or get another fixture help with this? 

Another problem is I haven't found a place that sells a hanging kit or longer legs for the finnex Ray 2 fixture. 

I figure I would have to raise the fixture about 4-5 inches over the tank to get a decent spread. If I was to do that would there be enough light at the substrate? 

Opposite concern is would another fixture be too much light? I was thinking another finnex fixture but the 24/7 series not the Ray. 

I'm still tweaking my co2 system. I am using a ceramic disk but I don't like it. It needs constant cleaning and is one more thing in the tank I need to tend to. I've ordered an inline atomizer hopefully it arrives on Monday. The regulator is a green leaf atomic v3 regulator. For some reason the working pressure sits around 2 bars. The solenoid is also giving me issues. I hear it shut off and when it's off is cool the touch but it doesn't shut off the co2. I've tried taking it apart and cleaning it but it didn't help. Anyone else encounter this before?


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

So I managed to rig up some temporary legs for the finnex but I also had a Hagen glo 2x39w light fixture kicking around so I decided to use it. I had the Hagen run about 8 hours and the finnex on for a 4 hour burst but someone from another forum who has been really helpful suggested that I only run the Hagen for now as he believes that the Hagen should be sufficient. I am going to give the 2 fixtures a try for now only because the plants are finally starting to really respond and pearl like crazy. 

I also got some new hardware most importantly a inline co2 atomizer which I installed my tank looks like a bottle of 7up now lol. 

I also changed around the live stock I got rid of the Rams which kept pulling up my HC. I also got rid of the harlequin rasboas as they kept jumping out of the tank for some reason. I also lost 2 lamp eyes as the got sucked into the surface skimmer. I picked up some diamond neon tetras and a some ottos to help out with the algae clean up. 

Also had more algae issues last week I removed the rock again and scrubbed it down. I put in less rock back in as I found cleaning the glass around it was a p.i.t.a I also bought some rotala macrandra (impluse buy). I'm going to pickup more plants today. So here is what the tank looks like now. I think I am going to go in a different direction with this tank. More plants less hardscape. I'm not sure what I want as I keep changing my mind but I have a feeling it's going to look more like a Dutch style tank more than anything else. We'll see again comments or criticism are always welcome I have thick skin and a lot to learn and benifit from critical experienced eyes.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

After the inline atomizer is in use for a couple days the bigger bubbles should disappear and it shouldn't be too bothersome anymore. 
Always sad to hear about deaths. 

Lookin sharp! 

About the dutch idea.. i was thinking about it earlier actually. 
i never like dutch style tanks (still proud to call meself so though) especially if they make a lot of use of streets. 
I just doesn't seem creative or inspirational enough. why would anyone limit themselves to 1 sort of 'material' when so many are available that can all add great value aesthetically speaking... 
just my 2 cents, i like your dragon stone.


----------

